# Why do they always quit making the good stuff?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was nervously pacing, waiting for the UPS driver--only to get one of their smaller Number Ten shipping boxes. I wanted some of the last all-stainless Pilars, which I consider a great folder at a very reasonable price.

I got six. Just six. Yikes, my cousins own more than that!

If you sell them, call your supplier. I do know that when Blue Ridge puts a line of knives into their monthly catalog it's the kiss of death. Last week they told me they had only 92, when most of their depth is usually 1,500 per parts number.

Go check your porch. A very small box is probably waiting for you...


----------

